# Problema enorme ps3 connessione wi-fi.



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Settembre 2012)

allora ragazzi come da titolo ho un problemone che con l'uscita di fifa 13 diventa un problema ancora più grosso.
Allora più o meno da quest'estate il mio modem/router sta dando problemi e non so il motivo,in poche parole a volte perde la connessione,lo usassi solo per il computer non ci sarebbero problemi tranne il fastidio di spegnerlo e riaccenderlo si potrebbe andare avanti,il problema maggiore è che io lo uso con una connessione wi-fi per la ps3 in quanto l'unico televisore hd che ho in casa è in soggiorno e il modem è in camera mia col pc dall'altra parte della casa diciamo,saranno un 7 metri ad esagerare di distanza.all'inizio la connessione andava benissimo c'era un segnale dell'82% circa e la connessione si perdeva pochissime volte,adesso col pc la connessione va,il wi-fi non lo calcola proprio,ho seguito tutti i consigli che mi dava la play come andare nelle importazioni tipiche ecc. E noto che la connessione me la rileva solo che non so perché non si connette mi dice che la chiave wpa è sbagliata ma è impossibile l'ho reinserita più e più volte come la prima volta che me la accettò tranquillamente,sto davvero impazzendo se sapete cosa fare tra importazioni della ps3 o del pc vi prego ditemelo,ultima cosa il mio modem è quello classico di alice rettangolare bianco con bordi neri,7 mega.
Ultima cosa lo stesso problema lo da col cellulare che a volte utilizzavo con il wi-fi mi rileva la rete ma non mi fa connettere dicendo:connessione impossibile rete impossibile da visualizzare.
Grazie dell'attenzione


----------



## Brain84 (26 Settembre 2012)

Sono 3 i sospetti che mi vengono su 2 piedi:

- Sicuro che la WPA non sia stata variata?
- Problema di porte da aprire
- Antenna wifi andata


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Settembre 2012)

almenoché mio padre non l'abbia variata di nascosto,dubito..oppure l'ha fatto qualcuno dall' "esterno"? Cioè non so se si può fare.
Nel secondo e nel terzo caso cosa si può fare per risolvere il problema?
Una cosa che penso possa esservi d'aiuto prima la spia del wi-fi era rossa se inutilizzata e verde se utilizzata,ora invece per pochissimi minuti e rossa e poi se si tenta di utilizzarla si spegne proprio ne rossa ne verde.
In caso il problema è irrisolvibile in tempi brevi c'è un qualche modo per avere una connessione wi-fi efficente per la ps3 anche non tramite il router? Tipo mi sa che al mio televisore si può comparare una cosa tipo una chiavetta con il wi-fi o una roba del genere.

PS:ho riprovato ad usare il wi-fi del router con il telefonino,sembra funzionare tutto bene solo che sono nella stessa stanza del router quindi segnale al massimo,le spie funzionano come devono,ma se carico troppo il browser del telefonino perde la connessione come con la ps3 si spegne anche la spia come detto prima,il mio è un cellulare normalissimo ovvero un nokia C5-03,e per metterlo alla prova sono andato su egotastic e ho scaricato qualche ***** da youjizz di circa 20 minuti,e sono andato a vedere qualche video su youtube,ma perdeva la connessione in tutti i casi,su facebook la connessione teneva e anche sul forum la versione per cellulare però. Non pensate a male riguardo ai ***** l'ho fatto solo per necessità 

PS2:mi sono ricordato un altra cosa quando accendo la ps3 e c'è anche il router acceso,alla schermata del menù in alto a destra mi esce SEMPRE un avviso che dice:"errore di comunicazione con il server DNS" poi accanto a DNS c'è un numero e sempre uguale,domani magari lo scrivo quando accendo di nuovo la consolle


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Settembre 2012)

nessuno può aiutarmi o consigliarmi qualcosa?


----------

